# My Collection [PIC HEAVY] (Updated July 12, 2019)



## shellygrrl (Feb 20, 2014)

Last year I photographed my setup, but until now I've never photographed my entire collection.  Participating in Low-Buy 2014 prompted me to do this, and it was somewhat of a revelation for me, seeing everything together.

Lipglosses: Buxom Dolly (deluxe sample size); NYX MegaShine in Beige, Dolly Pink, French Kiss (since tossed), Clear, Juicy Pink, Nude Pink, and Natural; Bonne Bell Lip Lites in Cappuccino (since tossed); MAC Lusterglass in Flusterose; UD Naked (came with my Naked2 palette; since tossed). Not pictured: e.l.f. Super Glossy Lip Shine in Pink Kiss, which I keep in my makeup bag.  (Random thought: Am I the only one who is reticent about offering used glosses for swap or sale, since they've been used from the wand (or from the tip), even though there's plenty of product left?)

Lipsticks: MAC Instigator, Feed the Senses, Viva Glam II, and Up the Amp; Illamasqua Sangers; Victoria's Secret Perfect Lipstick in Stilletto; NYX Round Lipstick in Thalia; Revlon Colorburst Lip Butters in Sweet Tart and Lollipop; Revlon Colorburst Lipsticks in Soft Nude and True Red

Lip Pencils: NYX Pale Pink; Prestige Waterproof in Angora and True Red; NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Lodhi; MAC Nightmoth; NYX Fuschia, Plum, Bloom, Black Berry, and Deep Red

Cheek Products: NARS Sex Appeal, MAC Pink Cult, OCC Creme Colour Concentrate in John Doe (I use it for contouring), MAC MSF in Light Year, Urban Decay Afterglow Cheek Tint in Quickie, Benefit Hoola

MAC Blushes: Dame, Strada, and Taupe

Face Products: NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder in Translucent, Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer, Rimmel Stay Matte Powder (another one is in my makeup bag), OCC Skin Conceal in R0, Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Shell, NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia, Maybelline Fit Me! in #110, MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 (two backups stashed away)

Pre-made Eyeshadow Palettes: Urban Decay Smoked, Urban Decay Naked 1 and 2, Sleek Bad Girl and Ultra Mattes Darks

Eye Pencils: Stila Smudgestick Waterproof Eyeliner in Peacock; MUFE Aqua Shadow in 4E; Urban Decay 24/7 in Perversion (from Smoked Palette) and Zero/Whiskey (from original release of Naked 1); NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk; MAC Chromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20; e.l.f. Eyeliner and Shadow Stick in Plum/Purple; Prestige Total Intensity in Fierce Blue, Deepest Black, Edgy Emerald, Powerful Purple, Bold Brown, and Strong Slate; Prestige Waterproof Eyeliner in Star; Sephora Contour Eye Pencil in 03 5th Avenue

Liquid & Gel Eyeliners: Physicians Formula 2-in-1 Lash Boosting Liquid Liner in Ultra Black, Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Gel Liner in Black Ink

MAC Pigment Samples and Vials: Samples of Mauvement and Violet; vials of Naked, Teal, Mauvement, and Blue Brown. (I want to depot the vials into small jars.)

MAC Eyeshadows: Satin Taupe, Shale, Smut, Scene, Electra, Indian Ink, Mystery, and Brun

Makeup Geek Eyeshadows: Corrupt, Drama Queen, Envy*, Sensuous*, Unicorn*, Poolside*, Chickadee*, Razzleberry*, Shimmermint*, Prom Night, Moondust*, Hipster, Twilight, Unexpected
_* sent to me by MUG for consideration_ 

Other Single Eyeshadows: MAC Unflappable, Smashbox Vanilla, and Victoria's Secret Bunny and Primal  

Cream Eyeshadows: Maybelline Color Tattoos in Barely Branded and Tough as Taupe; MAC Paint Pots in Hyperviolet and Painterly  

Eyeshadow Primers: UDPP (from Smoked Palette), NARS Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base

Mascara: Rimmel Scandaleyes in Extreme Black, Revlon Photoready 3D Volume in Blackest Black, Prestige Total Intensity in Black, Maybelline Great Lash in Clear (used for brows)

Eye and Lip Brushes: Real Techniques Base Shadow, Louise Young LY38, Sigma E30, RT Accent (used for lips), Louise Young LY14, Sigma E45, RT Pixel Point Eyeliner, Sigma E55 and E25, EcoTools Angle x2, MAC 226, e.l.f. Lash and Brow Comb, e.l.f. spooley, MAC 239, Sonia Kashuk Bent Eyeliner, MAC 217, Louise Young LY13, RT Brow, Sephora #84 Lip

Face Brushes: Real Techniques Deluxe Crease (used for concealer), e.l.f. Powder, RT Stippling, MAC 116, e.l.f. Fan**, Studio Tools Foundation**, Sonia Kashuk Concealer, RT Expert Face, e.l.f. Powder, Sigma P82, RT Blush, Sigma F80, Sigma F40, e.l.f. Complexion**, Smashbox Fan #20, e.l.f. Kabuki Face  _** Since being photographed, these were set aside as I don't use these often, now._


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2014)

It does make quite the impact seeing it all laid out. It's like uncovering a secret. LOL! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heirloom94 (Mar 16, 2014)

I love your collection, especially the urban decay blush


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 12, 2019)

(Over five years later...)




(Sticker at the bottom to cover top box, which has my address on it. Although it may not have been visible when viewed larger, I wanted to take some precaution anyway.)

For years I was using an old three-drawer dresser as a partial makeup vanity. This week, I got a replacement: the desk you see above. (I bought it off Amazon; it's also available through Wayfair.)

Not to mention, my makeup stash in and of itself is not only very different from back then, it's much smaller.




In the left-hand drawer I've got all my face products. Potted blushes, bronzer, contour, and highlight mostly on the left side of the drawer (NARS Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy, The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder in 02, MAC Next to Skin, Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Pearl, a sample of original MAC Strobe Cream). Toward the right I've got primers, powders, foundation, and concealer (MUFE Step 1 Smoothing, Hydrating, and Mattifying primers, a sample size dr. brandt Pores No More, Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder, Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder in Colorless, NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Chantilly, a sample of Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer in SX01, and wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation in Porcelain. Also: a Laura Mercier Flawless Fusion Ultra Longwear sample thingie). I also keep a microfiber cloth in there for wiping off brushes. Also x2: blotting sheets.




In the right-hand drawer are my eye and lip products. On the left is all my eye stuff. Toward the back I've got my palettes full of single shadows (on the bottom, a Z Palette with mostly Makeup Geek eyeshadows, plus a couple of ABH eyeshadows and a pan of Makeup Geek blush in Main Squeeze; on the top, a MAC palette with a few of their singles). In the blue basket in the front I've got my paint pots (MAC Camel Coat and Tailor Grey), a non-depotted MAC eyeshadow (Sumptuous Olive), my eyeliner pencils (Sephora Black Lace and 5th Avenue), brow gel (surratt Brow Pomade), mascara (Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion), a Bobbi Brown quad (Downtown Cool), and my lash curlers (black MAC ones from the Catrine Roitfeld collection several years ago). On the right side in an old Sephora rewards box I've got my lip products (MAC Fanfare and Blankety, wet'n'wild Caught You Bare Naked and Mauve It Over, NARS Velvet Lip Glide in Unlaced, NARS Satin Lip Pencils in Lodhi and Rikugien, Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon in Glacé), along with a couple of pencil sharpeners, two pairs of tweezers, a Bite lip mask and exfoliant sampler I've yet to use, and a spare lash curler pad. In the middle I've got my lip balm (Laneige Lip Sleeping Mask).




On the left side of the top of the desk, I keep my makeup brushes and sponges. Brushes are from multiple brands -- Chikuhodo, Hakuhodo, Smashbox, MAC, Real Techniques, Sonia Kashuk, MUFE, Wayne Goss, Louise Young, e.l.f., Sigma, and EcoTools. Sponge-wise, I've got a pink beautyblender, and the three white ones are from e.l.f. (I've also got a couple of wedge sponges.)




On the right side of the top of the desk, I have containers with cotton pads, double-ended cotton buds, and mascara spoolies. I also keep some micellar water and hand sanitizer there. The saucer is for dirty sponges.

And of course, mirror in the middle!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 29, 2019)

*Everything looks so organized and tidy! Also, functional. You can sit, know what you have and where everything is. Very nice!*


----------



## VivaGlow (Sep 6, 2019)

And then you're down to just a few!


----------

